# Hinterbau Faunus Endurance



## Rolf (9. März 2004)

Ich habe mir gestern Abend mal den Hinterbau meines Bergwerk Faunus Endurance (Modell 2002) "von innen angesehen". Ich habe die Schrauben am Horst-Link und an der Verbindung Wippe-Sitzstreben gelöst, und die Sitzstreben aus der Lagerung herausgezogen.
Dabei kamen mir diverse Unterlegscheiben entgegen, die zwischen den Lagern und dem "Sitzstreben-Teil" waren. Diese Unterlegscheiben sassen recht fest, so dass ich einiges am Kraft aufweden musste um das "Sitzstreben-Teil"  herauszuziehen.
Natürlich hatte ich dann beim Zusammenbau Probleme, diese wieder reinzubekommen, alle konnte ich mit meinen Mitteln nicht mehr in den engen Zwischenraum drücken.

Nun meine Fragen: 
Ist das normal, dass es an diesen Stellen Zwischenräume gibt, die mit Unterlegscheiben ausgeglichen werden müssen oder habe ich falsche (zu schmale) Lager ?
Ist es schlimm, dass ich jetzt weniger Unterlegscheiben verbaut habe ? Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass das "Sitzstreben-Teil" Spiel hätte.
Gibt es eine Anleitung zum Ein- und Ausbau der Hinterbau-Lager ?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lumix (9. März 2004)

....beim pusseln. 

Mir ist das genauso gegangen. Die Scheiben sind aber sehr wichtig, da diese dem Lager zum drehen verhelfen.
Du must beachten, dass die Lagerschalen (innen und außen) gleich dick sind und das Lager daher flach aufliegen würde. Mit den Scheiben wirde das verhindert, da diese nur auf der inneren Lagerschalen und den Streben aufleigen und so ein Drehen des Lagers ermöglichen.

Ich habe einen Weg gefunden, dass ganze wieder zu montieren; da ich aber nicht sicher bin, ob das die richtige vorgehensweise war, soll Dir diese Frage jemand von Bergwerk beantworten. Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=76530&highlight=zerlegt

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (10. März 2004)

das rad fährt eigentlich wie immer, andererseits habe ich schon verstanden, wofür diese unterlegscheiben gut sind. der hinterbau liess sich nach ablassen der luft aus dem dämpfer ganz leicht bewegen, ich hatte nicht den eindruck, dass es irgendwo starke reibung gibt.
ich habe bei den oberen lagern an der wippe beidseitig die unterlegscheiben auf den lagern, aber bei den horst-links ist jeweils nur auf einer seite der lager eine solche. das muss ich mir heute nochmal ansehen...

@ lumix: wenn du mal zeit und lust hast, kannst du mir mal erklären, wie du die unterlegscheiben wieder eingebaut hast. mir hilf das aufspreizen mittels eines schraubenziehers, allerdings kann das wohl auch zur zerstörung des rahmens führen, befürchte ich.

ich denke, das eine konstruktion, bei der man auf solche lösungen zurückgreifen muss suboptimal ist. ich würde vorschlagen, den hinterbau zu verändern (siehe zeichnung), dann tritt das problem gar nicht erst auf. sollte man angst haben, das stahl des lagers arbeite sich in das alu des hinterbaus, kann man noch eine kappe mit bohrung aus stahl aufstecken, wie sie z. b. bei den schaltungsröllchen von shimano schaltwerken benutzen werden.


----------



## Lumix (10. März 2004)

Sende ich Dir per PM zu.

Dien Vorschlag ist ok. Aber habe aber lieber die U-Scheiben, die die genormt und noch in 10Jahren zu bekommen. Diese Einzellösunegen sind immer Mist, wenn Du mal Ersatzteile benötigst.



Viel Spaß


----------



## AnthonyXIV (15. März 2004)

Hallo Rolf, 

der Hinterbau bei einem Faunus ist etwas kompliziert zum Zusammenbauen. Wende Dich bei Fragen und Problemen an den Bergwerk Händler in Deiner Nähe. 
WICHTIG: Bei nicht fachgerechter Montage gibts von Bergwerk im Schadenfall KEINE Garantie!
Bevor das eintritt kannst Du gerne auch mit unserer Werkstattleitung (Ralf Krubitzer) sprechen:
Tel.:  07231 601001


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Rolf (15. März 2004)

Hallo Anthony,

bis wieviel Uhr erreicht man Herren Krubitzer unter dieser Nummer ?

c u

Rolf


----------

